#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  PC desconecta do ppoe !

## INLUSCA

Meu pc está com um vírus com o nome "PUP.Adware.Heuristic, \Downloaded Installers\M928366", não tenho certeza mas toda vez que tento conectar na RB com o ppoe se passa alguns minutos ele desconecta não sei ao certo se pode ser a configuração da RB pois eu mudei de link antes estava usando um link de 20mg e agora que mudei de link esta dando esses problema.

Se alguém poder me ajudar agradeceria muito 











RB 1100 AHx2

----------


## INLUSCA

Complementando o pc desconecta toda vez que uso a internet com um alta taxa de download se eu não baixar nada ela fica normal. fora que se eu conectar via dhcp funciona agora se for pppoe não conecta, já testei cabo configuração em outros computadores eu não vejo erro nenhum pois funciona normal, alguém por favor me ajude kkkkk
o link que eu aderi foi de 100mega

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Sou usuário final, e de vez em quando me faz isso. Uso 3Com conectado via Wan num SXT e nas Lan meu PC e roteador com DHCP desativado. Nos dispositivos móveis vai ok, às vezes não mas acontece o inverso no PC; quando tenho no PC, wi fi não e vice-versa.
Desliguei, liguei, fiz reset, nada, limpei o log e às vezes funciona; mas resolver é limpar o histórico de navegação, tanto no PC como nos dispositivos móveis.

Cada caso é um caso, mas na maioria dos casos formatamos o PC, Celular, Note sem necessidade nenhuma. Eu desde o win7, só fomatei o PC em duas ocasiões: Trocar a placa-mãe e processador e quando fui trocar de HD por SSD(maravilha), win7 para win10 o sistema se auto-formatou.
Quando trocamos de operadora, ou mudamos de velocidade do link, sempre precisei de revisar a minha rede interna mesmo que eles viessem e programassem o meu roteador, sempre deu problema.

----------

